

Steep learning curves you wish you’d climbed sooner - jseliger
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2014/09/03/steep-learning-curves-you-wish-youd-climbed-sooner/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheEndeavour+%28The+Endeavour%29

======
hyp0
_“I wish I had known that sensing all the way to machine learning is about
approximating the identity”_

(link for this isn't loading) does this mean anything?

~~~
Stwerp
Its a like to a blog on compressive sensing pointing out that sensing (or
rather sampling) is mathematically equivalent to using the identity matrix. It
goes on as an introduction to compressive sensing.

------
gtani
Hm, that coincides pretty well with the Tiger Mom quadrad/quartet: math,
foreign languages, computer programming, and musical instruments.

